# New Drive Space Not Recognized



## KLFLoyd (Apr 15, 2005)

We have an 80 hour Humax with DVD Recorder and the hard drive was on the fritz. Bought a 320GB drive from BestBuy and used a program called CopyCatX on Mac OS X to make a duplicate of the old 80GB drive to the new 320GB drive. 

CopyCatX is a program that claims to make a sector by sector duplicate of a drive and then used some "magic" to extend the partition of a larger drive to give you the maximum space available. It specifically states that it works with TiVo drives. Sounded perfect.

The duplication process went off without a hitch, the new drive is being recognized in the TiVo and all our shows and settings came over perfectly. Problem is, the TiVo doesn't recognize the 320GB drive and thinks it still has the old 80GB drive installed.

Any ideas what I can do to make the TiVo recognize the new space? I've tried a few google searches for CopyCatX and Tivo and can't find anything specific.

I appreciate your help!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Like most "sector by sector" clone programs it only copies the drive sector by sector and cannot expand or modify the drive. To be sure you need to contact CopyCatX

SubRosaSoft CopyCatX


> Cross Platform Device Copy allows Microsoft Windows, Tivo, and Linux drives to be cloned using a Mac.


Still waiting for someone to post the results of running one of the Linux based MFSTools boot CD's using the Intel based Apple platform. Or you could try WinMFS in Boot Camp.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Use the MFSlive1.3b.iso CD. boot from that and use MFSadd to expand


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

rbtravis said:


> Use the MFSlive1.3b.iso CD. boot from that and use MFSadd to expand


 Do you know if the MFSLIve CD will boot on a MAC?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

It should, the hardware is identical, all they are doing is booting linux, instead of a modified bsd unix.


----------



## SiPaolo (Aug 4, 2008)

Living in a non-PC household I recently upgraded my S3 using my imac, and some external usb sata enclosures with the MFSTools CD iso, and VMware Fusion. IT was painless, but took overnight to transfer the 250gb original disk to the new terabyte drive.

I would highly recommend it. Here is a link that gave me faith. I did not follow this to the letter, but basically the same. The VMWare fusion works well in trial mode to test it out.
http://www.wingedpower.com/blog/wwong/upgrading-tivo-your-macbook-pro-intel-and-vmware-s-fusion


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

SiPaolo said:


> Living in a non-PC household I recently upgraded my S3 using my imac, and some external usb sata enclosures with the MFSTools CD iso, and VMware Fusion. IT was painless, but took overnight to transfer the 250gb original disk to the new terabyte drive.
> 
> I would highly recommend it. Here is a link that gave me faith. I did not follow this to the letter, but basically the same. The VMWare fusion works well in trial mode to test it out.
> http://www.wingedpower.com/blog/wwong/upgrading-tivo-your-macbook-pro-intel-and-vmware-s-fusion


 Thanks for the confirmation and the Link.


----------



## Groves (Aug 21, 2016)

Non-PC household here, too. The link no longer works. Is the MFSTools CD for sale somewhere?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Groves said:


> Non-PC household here, too. The link no longer works. Is the MFSTools CD for sale somewhere?


No need to purchase it MFSTools is open source.

Link to the "MFS Tools 3.2" thread here in the "TiVo Upgrade Center" section 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10640798#post10640798 I tried the ".iso" link and it still works, Thanks to jmbach


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

When using WinMFS or the MFS Live cd v1.3b or 1.4, one should do the copying or image restoration and not do the expansion as part of that, because sometimes it fails and you have to do it all over again.

Instead, get the image on the drive, check the drive with

mfsinfo

and see if everything looks okay, and then do the expansion as its own separate process with

mfsadd


----------



## RockyL (Nov 27, 2002)

unitron said:


> When using WinMFS or the MFS Live cd v1.3b or 1.4, one should do the copying or image restoration and not do the expansion as part of that, because sometimes it fails and you have to do it all over again.
> 
> Instead, get the image on the drive, check the drive with
> 
> ...


I "think" everything looks ok after I did a ddrescure copy from the stock 1TB drive to a new 3TB, but the Tivo doesn't recognize the larger space. When I check the new and old drive with mfsinfo, they both show 1179 estimated hours.

When I try to expand the new drive with mfsadd -x /dev/sdb, I get the following message:

Current estimated standalone size: 1179 hours
Noting to add!

Anyone know how I can add the extra space on the drive to an MFS partition and add it to the filesystem?

I would really like to avoid doing another copy using the -x command if possible as the first copy took 12+ hours....


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

RockyL said:


> I "think" everything looks ok after I did a ddrescure copy from the stock 1TB drive to a new 3TB, but the Tivo doesn't recognize the larger space. When I check the new and old drive with mfsinfo, they both show 1179 estimated hours.
> 
> When I try to expand the new drive with mfsadd -x /dev/sdb, I get the following message:
> 
> ...


What series TiVo are you working on.


----------



## RockyL (Nov 27, 2002)

jmbach said:


> What series TiVo are you working on.


I guess that bit of info would help here - sorry about that. It's a Bolt with a 1TB drive. The new 3TB drive is working fine, but the filesystem is still only showing 1TB (1179 hours) of space.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

RockyL said:


> I guess that bit of info would help here - sorry about that. It's a Bolt with a 1TB drive. The new 3TB drive is working fine, but the filesystem is still only showing 1TB (1179 hours) of space.


If you just copied the original drive to the 3TB using a disk duplicator or dd then that is all the recording space you are going to get. MFSTools 3.2 should be able to copy and expand to a 3TB drive. It does so not by adding more partitions but by expanding what is already present. If you try to add partitions to your drive, the Bolt may autoformat the drive. I know MFSTools 3.2 can do this on a Roamio. It should on a Bolt but there is at least one TCF member who ten into errors trying to do so.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyL (Nov 27, 2002)

jmbach said:


> If you just copied the original drive to the 3TB using a disk duplicator or dd then that is all the recording space you are going to get. MFSTools 3.2 should be able to copy and expand to a 3TB drive. It does so not by adding more partitions but by expanding what is already present. If you try to add partitions to your drive, the Bolt may autoformat the drive. I know MFSTools 3.2 can do this on a Roamio. It should on a Bolt but there is at least one TCF member who ten into errors trying to do so.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks much for the info jmbach. I wish I had found you and this thread initially, but there is soooo much old information everywhere on TCF and DD about how to perform migrations on older series units. It's incredibly time consuming and damn near impossible to find relevant information for series 6 units now.

I attempted to perform the transfer again today, this time using mfscopy, but something happened to my original drive that corrupted the file system. I'm guessing that Windows grabbed it somehow while I was adjusting my Hyper-V settings. I never changed the drive to "online" status in windows storage manger, but somehow it corrupted the drive and would no longer boot the Tivo. Anyway, I ended up punting and wiped the new drive so the Bolt could rebuild it with the larger partitions using all available space. It was a pain having to call Comcast to repair the cable card, and then restoring all my season passes but at least now it's done and I have 3289/478 hours of storage.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

RockyL said:


> Thanks much for the info jmbach. I wish I had found you and this thread initially, but there is soooo much old information everywhere on TCF and DD about how to perform migrations on older series units. It's incredibly time consuming and damn near impossible to find relevant information for series 6 units now.
> 
> I attempted to perform the transfer again today, this time using mfscopy, but something happened to my original drive that corrupted the file system. I'm guessing that Windows grabbed it somehow while I was adjusting my Hyper-V settings. I never changed the drive to "online" status in windows storage manger, but somehow it corrupted the drive and would no longer boot the Tivo. Anyway, I ended up punting and wiped the new drive so the Bolt could rebuild it with the larger partitions using all available space. It was a pain having to call Comcast to repair the cable card, and then restoring all my season passes but at least now it's done and I have 3289/478 hours of storage.


Did the Bolt auto format the original drive?

Did you get any error messages from MFSTools?


----------



## RockyL (Nov 27, 2002)

jmbach said:


> Did the Bolt auto format the original drive?
> 
> Did you get any error messages from MFSTools?


Yes, I was getting an error message from MFSTools when I started the copy. The error was complaining about not being able to write to target /dev/sdb03427337 or something like that which led me to think it was just a problem with the new drive.

So I attempted to delete all partitions from drive using fdisk, but it didn't show any partitions present at that point. So still thinking it was a target drive problem I ran a full drive wipe over night only to find the same problem this morning. I put the new drive back in the Tivo and let it auto-format to verify the drive was still good.

Then I went back to try mfscopy again, and this time it complained about the source/original drive even though mfsinfo showed that valid partitions still existed. When I put the original back in the Bolt to see if it was still good or not, the Bolt auto-formatted it also which left me no other choice but to give up and setup the new drive from scratch.

So I can't validate that mfscopy would have solved my issue or not. Probably would have if the original drive didn't get corrupted somewhere along the line...


----------

